# JPasswordField.getText()



## Randall (29. Sep 2004)

Ich habe festgestellt, das die Methode 


```
JPasswordField.getText()
```

deprecated ist. Wie komme ich den an den Text im JPasswordField. Ich brauche das für ein Login, um das Password mit dem der MySql-Datenbank zu vergleichen.


----------



## Sir MacKerberus (29. Sep 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JPasswordField.html

vielleicht über getPassword()?


----------



## Sky (29. Sep 2004)

```
JPasswordField.getText()
```
sollte aber trotzdem noch das richtige Ergebnis liefern; auch wenn es klüger ist, langfristig auf die Methode *getPassword()* zu wechseln.


----------

